# Grain alcohol Shatter



## Gooch

So i never put stuff that is not made for human consumption into my body, i realize if it is labratory purged perfectly they can reduce it to 1ppm or whatever that is 1ppm to many for me so i found out about rosin and was enoying it although very heavy on the lungs with all the lipids and **** still in it. I had tried several times to make RSO type shatter unsuccessfully meaning let it sit for however long and heat it slow and low. Never worked for me.
So we decided to take 220 micron keif off of some old rubbed plant matter.
pulling trichs off
Once we pulled all the trichs off we mixed it with a very small amount of grain alcohol we wanted it to be a thick slurry consistency only letting it sit in the alcohol for 3 mins then pouring it into the blast tube, and we started by letting gravity pull it out, then we added a little bit of air 3-5 lbs.
Mixing slurry
We used the blast tube and put it over a heated pan pre heated to 170 to boil off the alcohol at normal pressure, then once the smell from alcohol was gone we put it under a vacuum and dropped the temp to 110 and watched it as it bubbled away and when it stopped i had the best made for human consumption shatter ever period. 
Vacuum purging 

View attachment 20161012_141348.jpg


View attachment 20161012_143948.jpg


View attachment 20161012_144008.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang,,i would be pressing that into hash. Yummy


----------



## Gooch

well why do that when i can make it into shatter, at 50%+ thc gonna get it tested see whats what


----------



## WeedHopper

I know,,,but its just so pretty. ...lol
I love using it in my pipes or in a joint.


----------



## Gooch

well my goal was to find a use for the left over trimming and crappy popcorn buds etc.. so the largest pile of keif is the 220micron still has a lot of plant material etc.. then the next largest is the 73 mircon, i did not run a 25 micron, which with the 73 would be the ones i would normally keep for smoking, but with shitty shatter going for 40/gram BHO/C02, i figured its a great way for home growers to get the concentrated use with a clean made for human consumption process.


----------



## Gooch

here are some pics of the final product 

View attachment 20161015_112457.jpg


View attachment 20161016_053501.jpg


View attachment 20161016_080540.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Gooch--that looks great!  What is a blast tube?  I "inherited" a vacuum purger that the previous owners left here when they moved. How much kief did you start with and how much shatter did you up with?


----------



## Gooch

THG 
a blast tube is a metal tube with a 25 micron (replaceable) filter at one end and a air hose connector at the other end, then pack you keif into the tube put in a bout 1/2 cup grain alcohol 95% and add about 30lbs of air pressure to get the stuff flowing.
The way we did it was we mized the kief and alcohol in a cup and poured that in but i thought that might have caused some of the darker colors but apparently i am wrong.
i used approx an oz of 220 keif got just over a half ounce back and alcohol boils at 173 at normal atmosphere(open) and i think we had it at 2 atmospheres (under vacuum) it boils at 113-117 and you leave it there ill the bubbles all stop then scrape it out onto parchment bam your done
here is a link to them


----------



## Hushpuppy

How are you smoking that shatter? like Dabs?


----------



## Gooch

yep that is exactly what it is, it looks and tastes like rosin but acts like shatter. We are working on making it clear and keeping some of the terps in tact by controlling the temps. This still was boiled off at 173f, and then dropped to 117 under vacuum, next time we are going with low temps and new filter system. I will post pics as soon as its made


----------



## Hushpuppy

definitely want to see the pics


----------



## Keef

I'm in !-- Looks like something that would make good THC e-cig liquid !-- What U think THG ? -- 1 to 1 with EJ Mix ? -- I be trying this soon !-- 25% THC in an e-cig liquid ? -- Could it be the fabled Liquid Weed ?


----------



## Gooch

that is exactly what we are making with it and yes it is amazing liquid weed is a great term for it i might have to borrow that lol 
so the process is simple but complicated step1 pull the trichs off I prefer dry ice, step 2 freeze the alcohol, step 3 pump the ice cold alcohol through the keif and into the vac chamber to be boiled off at very low temps and sublimated leaving you with amazinig lookinig smelling and tasting Human Safe Shatter Or HSS for short 

View attachment hss.jpg


----------



## Keef

Use it Gooch ! -- I wonder if anhydrous ethanol might work even better ? -- I think Kraven and Umbra get thier alcohol from organicalcohol or something like that !--- I been chasing "Liquid Weed" for my e-cig for awhile !-- Been thru the whole VG/ PG thing and never could keep it from separating! -- Do U use  EJ Mix ? - If not what do U use ? -- I just never could get an alcohol extraction clean enough for my e-cig or get it to dissolve in a smokable base ! -- I know I could homogenize the base and extract together like they do milk so the fat never separates again  !-- Hand held homogenizer cost $300-$500 ?-- I'm after that Simply "C" Super Critical CO2 extractor ($3,500) !--I do love me one of those hash oil cartridges !-- I'm in Texas and they don't even know about stuff like this yet !--


----------



## oldgrow

Made my blast tube from parts on ebay for $60


----------



## Keef

Oldgrow Welcome to MP !-- I think you'll like it here !--Stop by the Home of the Old Farts Club sometimes in the coffee table section !- Bunch of high old farts growing a little weed and hanging out !-- It's  what we do !
Gooch I've got some of that EJ Mix coming and we'll give it a try !-- I been wondering how sub critical CO2 would work for extraction !-- Hook up a CO2 line on the in end and turn on the gas !-- CO2 works at Super Critical temp and pressure --Maybe it would work ? -- Maybe not ?


----------



## Gooch

Well my goal from day 1, in dec of last year was to be able to make safe for human consumption only vape oil that will rock your world, i failed time after time after time wasting who knows how much cannabis maybe close to a lb over the year, Until my friend the genius came up with this process, learning from my many misfortunes, and now we have a come to the point where it is a reality, no more high priced co2 equipment, no more carcinogens(BHO). just grain alcohol that is safe for drinking.


----------



## Keef

Gooch I'll give it a try !-- U not the only one that has beat his head into the wall with this !-- If I can make this alcohol extraction of yours to produce a clean shatter and EJ Mix will it suspends the oil well enough it's  in the bag !-- I'll still be easing one of those CO2 extractors into Texas because the wife fell in love with those hash oil cartridges !-- U know anything about genetic doubling to make polyploids ?-- Check UBC Chemo and the story of how David Suzuki created it ? -- I'm up to my eyeballs into it !-- I think I've made a couple dozen attempts !-- I think I'm close to making a stable tetraploid !-- While I wait for prohibition to end I learn and get ready for the day I can release my Frankenplants on an unsuspecting Texas !-- In a week or so I'll be taking this Master Kush which was touted as a tetraploid and making my first attempt at turning it back into one like it was at one time when it was known as High Rise !-- Then we gonna make some hash Cuz !


----------



## Gooch

I use peg from db mix pro that and this stuff stabilizes perfectly im telling you its amazing, but remember the it is HSS human safe shatter there are only 2 kinds rosin and this, even co2 extraction isnt completely clean from my understanding


----------



## Keef

CO2 is not safe ? -- but I'm breathing it right now !-- I know Propelene Glycol !-- When I first tried to quit smoking I tried Nicotine e-cig juice with a PEG base !-- 30 years of smoking and I had never had a smokers cough !-- 2 weeks after starting on the e-cig I developed a smokers cough !- When I switched to a Vegetable Glycerine base the cough went away !-- Been on it about 5 years now !-- That's why I'm not really excited about this PEG 400(?)- they use in pro mix and EJ Mix !-- Maybe there is a light VG that would work the same way ?-- Now the alcohol for human consumption I knows a little about !-- I make fruit wine !--Then I freeze the water off it !-- Takes me a gallon of wine to make one 750 mil bottle of "Fruit Brandy" -- She don't lie !-- I don't drink anymore but I enjoy brewing -- It's  addictive like growing weed !--


----------



## Gooch

Keef said:


> U know anything about genetic doubling to make polyploids ?-- Check UBC Chemo and the story of how David Suzuki created it ? -- I'm up to my eyeballs into it !-- I think I've made a couple dozen attempts !-- I think I'm close to making a stable tetraploid !-- While I wait for prohibition to end I learn and get ready for the day I can release my Frankenplants on an unsuspecting Texas !-- In a week or so I'll be taking this Master Kush which was touted as a tetraploid and making my first attempt at turning it back into one like it was at one time when it was known as High Rise !-- Then we gonna make some hash Cuz !


I dont, i havnt put much thought into plant genetics, i found a company with great strains and i have a **** load of clones available locally. But it certainly sounds interesting


----------



## Gooch

I would love to make my own grain alcohol, rather then buy it but i have to many things going on, growing, creating concentrates etc..
I think the problem with the vg is it dooesnt bond properly, this is the first time using this stuff it is the same stuff used by dispensaries from what i understand. But i am using it in very small amounts, definitely not 1-1 and its not a liquid its kinda firm similar to co2 extracts in vape pens


----------



## Gooch

I am not a scientist i only play one online, i had read somewhere that condensed co2 had some small amount of petroleum used in it? I dunno i smoke a ton and **** is flying by at light speed it seems lol


----------



## Keef

Me either Gooch but 20 years in the O.R. and E.R. I hung out around lab people who were always eager to teach !-- Then for a few years in a fertility clinic making babies for a living !-- Beat the hell out of working in a 120 degree production welding booth !
O.K. -- So I crumble this up fine or just use keif ? -- Then a cold alcohol wash ? ---Filter to like 25 microns ? -Then evaporate ? -- After that dry the extract ? -- Then mix with Pro Mix or EJ Mix -- 1 to 1-- or 2 parts mix and 1 part extract ?-- Have U ever used a microwave to drive off the last of the alcohol ? -- I'm not talking about making the microwave go boom -- Just at the end ! 

View attachment 20161030_110900.jpg


----------



## Keef

Missed a post Gooch !-- Just enough to make it flow in an E-cig ! -- One thing I got is time !-- Back in '99 I slipped on a wet floor in surgery and broke the fall with my face !-- Shattered my face and screwed up my neck !-- Left arm doesn't always work right !-- I'm married to a nurse who takes care of me !-- D.D. is a member here too !-- My plan is to pay the bills with weed and extracts at the end of prohibition! -- For now ? -- I live at the beach --Make wine and grow some weed !-- I get by ! -- The genetic doubling is just another one of my projects !-- This process is what is used to create seedless melons and those big a** strawberries and lots of flowers !-- A normal pot plant has 2 strands of DNA coiled around each other like a twisted up ladder !-- What I'm trying to do is interference with cell division so I end up with 4 strands of DNA in one cell !-- IF I GET LUCKY ? -- I could end up with a plant that produces twice the THC as the original !-- May not happen but what kind of medicine might I find in the unexplored reaches of polyploidy?


----------



## Gooch

I start with keef and then alcohol into a 25 micron filter into a vac.
You need to vacuum heat it at low temps after the alcohol wash, if you do not vac heat it you will get rso rather then shatter and dont let it sit in alcohol to long like seconds, but yes 25micron filter into vac chamber and then low and slow


----------



## Keef

Got it Gooch !-- Loose keif--- quick  wash with cold alcohol !-- warm dry vacuum !


----------



## Gooch

you got it man low and slow it should only take an hour or 2 under vac no higher then 110, also use as little alcohol as possible, and coldtrap to recover alcohol, before it ruins your vac pump


----------



## Keef

Maybe I take my shop Vac out back and put a bowl with the extract in the bottom and partially obstruct the suction end  !-- If it blows up ? -- I'll need a new shop vac. and I know !-- That should let me do it under a partial vacuum and no heat ? -- I have a history of using things in a way they were not designed for ! -- 
I was truely crazy for awhile after my fall my  brain chemistry went haywire !-- I been off the morphine for 5 years (?) -- Cold turkey bout killed ole Keef !-- Now I take decarbed trim packed into empty gelled caps with some oil or food !-- I got plans to get the wife out the hospital and pay the bills with weed if prohibition ever ends !-- Back in the days I supplied 3 dealers so all I need is a little wiggle room !-- Maybe just give U a ticket if they catch U ?-- I probably wouldn't get any more than the one intentional ticket -- to put in a frame !


----------



## Gooch

well i would put a hotplate at 100 degree at least you want to see te alcohol bubbling away


----------



## daftpunk

Very impressive Gooch.
Daftpunk.


----------



## Rosebud

This is a very interesting thread. Thanks for starting in and the good work gooch.


----------



## Gooch

so good news on this front they make a machine for your kitchen now, that allows you to make all kinds of extracts including  rose, lavender basically anything you want to extract, you soak in alcohol and then put into this machine and it vac's it off for you, pretty sweet a little pricey but i am saving up its called extractcraft


----------



## Rosebud

I use a Mega home distiller for my rso. I have used a Magical butter machine forever but i like reclaiming my everclear.


----------



## Gooch

well i have an mbe2 but that doesnt vacuum off the grain alcohol if you do it over heat it kills the terpines, under a vacuum it boils off at room temp. saving the terps


----------



## Gooch

So i purchased a device called extractcraft turbo. its a closed loop vacuum system that can be used to extract oils from anything, i am using it for cannabis obviously. so here are some pics and a video  

View attachment 20170313_061507.jpg


View attachment 20170313_061515.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Really interesting, can you expand more on it's use and your opinion of the unit?


----------



## Gooch

well its use is to extract essential oils, using grain alcohol in my circumstance. I soak my trim/hash/bud in 90% grain alcohol and then strain it through 20micron filter, some coffee filters are 20 micron also. Then i take that strained alcohol and put it into this machine. What this machine does is remove the alcohol and leave behind the hash oil, the alcohol collects inside the device and is reusable, it captures 90% reclaim for alcohol. Then you can take the hash oil and use it to smoke with or cook with etc.... I love the machine although pricey at 600 its good at what it does i have used to constantly for 5 days now making all kinds of experiments, some better then others all good enough to work with lol.


----------



## orangesunshine

cool stuff---does the recovered alcohol taste like herb---making the alcohol "infused"


----------



## Gooch

no it does not, once it is separated its 99% pure alcohol. to make infused alcohol you would not distill it


----------



## Kraven

How do you like it so far Gooch? how much herb can you run at a time? How long is the process???


----------



## Gooch

Well I am in the beginning stages of using it, the product is good, not much left from terps after alcohol wash, I am still getting alot of the color coming through because i am only using a 20 micron filter, there is much better filter material out there and i am slowly getting everything lines up, so other then color, i am very happy. they say you can run an oz per cup of alcohol, and the system will hold 2 cups total so theoretically you could run 2z at a time, but as it removes the alcohol it gets thicker and you need to transfer it to a silicone container while its still somewhat liquid, so i try to run small batches as i am not selling it, i am only using it myself and this **** lasts so long, i must have 10g so far and 1 gram will last me over a month lol. there is a built in timer that goes for 120 minutes and it has 2 modes regular and turbo i only run on turbo as this drives a slightly deeper cooler vacuum. but after the initial run when i switch it to the silicone i run it again for a full cycle, then when its all done i throw it in the oven at 170f for a couple hours. I am contemplating doing 215f and decarbing it, not sure yet though.


----------



## Kraven

Sounds interesting, i'd like to follow along. I would run small batches to...not for sale, just for me


----------



## Gooch

I am going to do a super fast wash like 15-20 seconds and see what comes out, maybe do that 3 or 4 times, rather then 1 wash for 3 minutes


----------

